
Source code of StopCovid19 – French national anticovid's program - mothinx
https://gitlab.inria.fr/stopcovid19
======
idoubtit
This is not the full code: "A small part is not published because it
implements tests or security critical blocks".

Even this published code is half proprietary and half free software. The
Android and iOS apps are under a custom and restricting license. The protocol
implementations and the Bluetooth SDK are made by INRIA and placed under
Mozilla license. The server code, written by the CapGemini corporation, is
proprietary and published as a big tar.gz.

On a side note, the Italian alternative solution has a much better
documentation of the process, and a Affero License on the whole code:
[https://github.com/immuni-app/immuni-
documentation](https://github.com/immuni-app/immuni-documentation)

Immuni clearly states that it leverages the Apple and Google Exposure
Notification framework. StopCovid19 does not state anything like this, so it's
unclear what its restrictions are. IIRC, iOS a limitations on bluetooth
control.

------
bjonnh
This didn't got enough attention, there are still companies marketing their
own binary obfuscated ones.

